# Bose radio interchangability for maximas



## the bull (Aug 8, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was wondering if a later style bose radio could be installed in a 1994 Maxima.

Does anyone know what years are compatable or what must be done to make it work.
I dont want to have to replace the entire stereo system if I can help it.

My old unit's led lights failed then the tape player stoped working.
I was somewhat okay with this until recently the cd players sound fuzzed out on me.
The thing is toast.
I tried to hook a Cd player that was laying around the house but it does not work with the bose speakers.


----------

